# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  കോറം ഫേരളം.. കതിവ...

## MTV

*ഫോറം കേരളം ഫോറം കേറിയാല്*, കാണാം പ്ര(മാ)ണികള്* പലവിധമിങ്ങനെ,
ന്യൂസും സ്കൂപ്പും പെറുക്കിയെടുത്തു ത്രെഡ് തുടങ്ങാന്* റെഡിയായ് വന്നവര്*, 
ത്രെഡ് തുടങ്ങി തിരിഞ്ഞു വരുമ്പോള്*, കാണാം പിന്നെ കുപ്പത്തൊട്ടിയില്*...
കണ്ഫോം അല്ലേല്* കണ്ടം തുണ്ടം!! കണ്ഫോം ആണേല്* കൊട്ടും കുരവേം..  

ഒന്നോ രണ്ടോ ഐഡികളൊക്കെ ഉള്ളവരത്രേ ന്യൂജന്* പിള്ളേര്*... 
ഫേക് പിടിക്കും മോഡന്മാര്*ക്കും  കയ്യില്* വ്യാജന്* പലവിധമത്രേ...
ഇക്കാഫന്സിനു ഇക്കമോഡന്*സ്, അണ്ണന്* ഫാന്*സിനു അണ്ണന്* മോഡന്*സ്,
ന്യൂട്രലിനിവിടെ മോഡില്ലേലും, പോസ്റ്റണതിനിവിടൊരു ദോഷവുമില്ല..

പക്ഷം ചാരാന്* പറ്റാതൊരുവന്* പക്ഷം പിടിയത് മാത്രം തൊഴിലായ്.. 
പത്തുമണിക്കൂര്* പോസ്റിട്ടാലും, പത്തു തികക്കാന്* പാട് പെടുന്നോര്*....
കരപ്പന്*, പോളന്*, ഒടുവട്, താരണം, പുഴുക്കടി, ചുണങ്ങു ചൊറികള്* പലവിധം.. 
ഭീഷണി, ഏഷണി, പരദൂഷണിയും, ലേശം പോലും കുറവില്ലിവിടെ..    


വേലക്കുപോകുന്ന കണവന്മാരും, വേലചെയ്യാത്ത നാരിമാരും,
ഫൈറ്റിനിറങ്ങിയാല്* അറ്റമില്ല, മണിക്കൂറുകള്* ചോര്*ന്നാലും തീര്*ചയില്ല..
കണക്കു പറയുന്ന കണക്കപിള്ളകളും*, കവടി നിരത്തുന്ന കണിയാന്മാരും, 
കക്ഷം പൊക്കുന്ന ചാവേറ്കളും, ഒത്ത് ചേര്*ന്നോരീ ഫോറമിതെന്തു സുന്ദരം....  
*


*just for fun! no offense intended*  :Yes:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

ha ha kalakki brother.. super

----------


## Rohit R

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Nischal Kumar

Athmakadha vayichitundelum adyayita oru athmakavitha vayikune  :salut:   :salut:

----------


## kandahassan

Kidilam item  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## MTV

> ha ha kalakki brother.. super


 :Thnku:  bro..



> 


 :Thnku:  



> Athmakadha vayichitundelum adyayita oru athmakavitha vayikune


 :Thnku:  nishchal akakkambulla oru niroopakan analle  :salut: 



> Kidilam item


 :Thnku:  kandahasaan bro.

----------


## maryland

:Goodpost: 
iniyum itharam kalaasrushtikal pratheekshikkunnu... :Ok:

----------


## maryland

by the way, title... :Gathering: 
koram pheralam: kathiva... :Gathering:  :Gathering:

----------


## MTV

> iniyum itharam kalaasrushtikal pratheekshikkunnu...


 :Thnku:  maryland..

----------


## renjuus

Kollaam.... :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## nanma

കക്ഷം പൊക്കുന്ന ചാവേറ്കളും, ഒത്ത് ചേര്*ന്നോരീ ഫോറമിതെന്തു സുന്ദരം...  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  kaksham pokki claps....

----------

